# ZENITH WIRE WHEEL'S



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:LET'S END THA DRAMA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

DIDN'T SEE A THREAD ON THIS...
There are so many story's of this, is it True?? Anyone ever have a problem wit WWK's spoke's Leaking, or jus tha so called Z's from ZENITH of LA ???


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 2 2010, 01:27 PM~19219988
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:LET'S END THA DRAMA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DIDN'T SEE A THREAD ON THIS...
> ...


Most of the people that owned them won't speak on it, OG zeniths are the shit, oh and I'm sure this topic with dissapear soon


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 2 2010, 03:17 PM~19220328
> *Most of the people that owned them won't speak on it, OG zeniths are the shit, oh and I'm sure this topic with dissapear soon*


Truff and Truff! :drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 2 2010, 01:20 PM~19220350
> *Truff and Truff!  :drama:
> *


People NEED to know tha TRUTH :angry:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

I think the days of jd sellinig on here are slowly coming to an end...wether hes at fault or not all this negative publicity is gonna make a man think twice before sending jd any money for anything. Im a zenith owner myself and i love my wheels,have not had one leak yet but who knows about the future. i was very pleased with my wheels, ive had them for a few years and they still look premo. i was a bit dissapointed after finding oput that he was not the true "Zenith" after my purchase but I got over it. There always gonna be leaking wire wheels here and there I think nowadays the way the company fixes the problem and the way he treats you when you call him up about it is what matters the most. As for all the comotion about this set of wheels that has yet to be shipped?????who knows what the truth is or whos right???? I hope homie in the military gets his wheels but thats about all I have to contribute to that situation. its one mans word against another but all that really matters is that he gets what he paid for in a timely manner. All these topics keep popping up about this but its really nobodys biz but the buyer and seller.BUT I can see how the seller is trying to warn people of some shady biz goin on. If it was my money spent and i had to wait this long for my wheels and go thru all of this I would be livid too....Im sure most of you would be too.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Got mine a few months bacc new and have never leaked,aside from my other 2 sets that I got on the street and those have no issues from the same maker JD.I'm sure for every "X" amount produced they(chinas,D's,Z's,etc...) come across a set that has whatever problems including leaks.Not that many people can afford expensive laces so the ratio is on a smaller scale.


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

Please elaborate when you say " replicas from LA" ?? you mean they're not real zeniths ???? i think people shelling out 1500 + dollar should be aware of what they are getting


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 2 2010, 01:59 PM~19220601
> *Got mine a few months bacc new and have never leaked,aside from my other 2 sets that I got on the street and those have no issues from the same maker JD.I'm sure for every "X" amount produced they(chinas,D's,Z's,etc...) come across a set that has whatever problems including leaks.Not that many people can afford expensive laces so the ratio is on a smaller scale.
> *


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

OG Zenith is Cambell Zenith AKA WWK

LA Zenith is new Zenith with rings around the hubs


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

replicas ...!!!!!
wtf
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Dec 2 2010, 02:20 PM~19220738
> *OG Zenith is Cambell Zenith AKA WWK
> 
> LA Zenith is new Zenith with rings around the hubs
> *


Nice.. I like that band


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

RATHER HAVE CAMBELL CALIF. ZENITH WIRE WHEEL


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Dec 2 2010, 01:36 PM~19220847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what do the backs of the hubs of zenith of cali look like?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Dec 2 2010, 02:36 PM~19220847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Those are Fucking amazing!! "NICE"


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 2 2010, 02:42 PM~19220889
> *what do the backs of the hubs of zenith of cali look like?
> *


X2


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

any wire wheel can leak.. jd has made good on all when he is made aware from what i know,.. 

LOTS of the time its the valve stem leaking, or a stupid tire installer tearing the seal.. not always the manufacturers fault

ive seen new D's leak too.. hell my redone trus i had to reseal one of em... its not a perfect science, its part of this lifestyle..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 2 2010, 05:32 PM~19221197
> *any wire wheel can leak.. jd has made good on all when he is made aware from what i know,..
> 
> LOTS of the time its the valve stem leaking, or a stupid tire installer tearing the seal.. not always the manufacturers fault
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

does anyone remember when Roadster bought the Zenith name? Thats when they came out with the locking hub and the speacial hex nuts. this was before JD. That was in 1999 or 2000. thats how long ive had my set. but again before JD's time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 2 2010, 03:44 PM~19221268
> *does anyone remember when Roadster bought the Zenith name? Thats when they came out with the locking hub and the speacial hex nuts. this was before JD. That was in 1999 or 2000. thats how long ive had my set. but again before JD's time.
> *


i had a set of locking zeniths with ring on the hub i bought in around 2000 or 2001 and the chrome plating was very nice.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 2 2010, 04:44 PM~19221268
> *does anyone remember when Roadster bought the Zenith name? Thats when they came out with the locking hub and the speacial hex nuts. this was before JD. That was in 1999 or 2000. thats how long ive had my set. but again before JD's time.
> *


my homie has some of those there about 8 hex nut holding the emblem and knock off to the lock nut to much work


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 04:46 PM~19221281
> *i had a set of locking zeniths with ring on the hub i bought in around 2000 or 2001 and the chrome plating was very nice.
> *


you shoulda kept them. i got out of lowriding for about five years. let my glasshouse on zeniths sit in the back yard for that time. and they cleaned up hella nice.http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0202091755_0001.jpg[/img]]


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

so if 
roadster owns zenith??
and coker owns roadster??
hummmm
wft ?
whos the real Z.s


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Dec 2 2010, 04:50 PM~19221300
> *my homie has some of those there about 8 hex nut holding the emblem and knock off to the lock nut to much work
> *



hell yeah you break a swet putting them on. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 2 2010, 03:44 PM~19221268
> *does anyone remember when Roadster bought the Zenith name? Thats when they came out with the locking hub and the speacial hex nuts. this was before JD. That was in 1999 or 2000. thats how long ive had my set. but again before JD's time.
> *












2001 scanned pic..only one i have


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@Dec 2 2010, 04:53 PM~19221316
> *so if
> roadster owns zenith??
> and coker owns roadster??
> ...



the name was sold but the OG rims are out of Cambel cali. aka wire wheel king.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 04:54 PM~19221326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice . but i love the crossed lace.http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0202091755_0001.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I've had my Zeniths for about 2 years now and no problems or complaints here.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 2 2010, 03:55 PM~19221332
> *the name was sold but the OG rims are out of Cambel cali. aka wire wheel king.
> *


X2


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I thought wire wheel kings had the ring too? they used to have a big topic on here.

Also our prez bought a set of z's a few years back and they all leaked


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 2 2010, 05:12 PM~19221461
> *I thought wire wheel kings had the ring too?  they used to have a big topic on here.
> 
> Also our prez bought a set of z's a few years back and they all leaked
> *


Probobly his fault, just like mine all leaking


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

I bought mine from JD about 2 years ago too and I haven't had a problem the quality is great and the rims look tight. I'm even thinking about getting another set :thumbsup: :thumbsup: And as far as who is the og and who is not that's not my problem I was treated right and JD took good care of me


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

I bought mine from JD about 2 years ago too and I haven't had a problem the quality is great and the rims look tight. I'm even thinking about getting another set :thumbsup: :thumbsup: And as far as who is the og and who is not that's not my problem I was treated right and JD took good care of me


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Got two sets, Ive had one set for two years and the other for one year. 
No leaks.

For me it wasnt really important if it was a "real" Zenith, I remember trying to get in touch with Keith (Homeboyz) to get quotes on some wheels...
Didnt get any good communication its like he lacked interest. This was before I bought my Zeniths. 

Its not easy to work out deals with people online, espescially if your living overseas like I do. 
I didnt want alot of headaches like wheels failing in quality (leaking etc) and I had to be sure that they would be ready for me to pick up while I was in Cali on vacation.

I dont mind paying extra $ for the service, quality and the *looks* (not many people complain about that) that JD provided in making and delivering my Zeniths.

As far as Im concerned I really dont care whos making the so called "real" Zeniths, The OG founder of Zenith Wire Wheels aint with us no more. 
I do however think that JD did some real innovative and cool stuff with Zenith, (not to mention the whole wire wheel industry) like the engraved ring on the hub, the 60-spokes and all the other cool stuff that HE came up with. 

And thats just business, he is really a good person and a family man, Ive always been treated like family while ive been visiting LA.


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Dec 2 2010, 03:46 PM~19221713
> *Got two sets, Ive had one set for two years and the other for one year.
> No leaks.
> 
> ...


alot of peeps not too happy with his customer service and quality, i doubt he'll be in business very much longer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i love the zenith super swept 3 prong spinner and the zenith series 2, 2 prong spinner, those are among my favorites. after the roadster spinner selection of course :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz+Dec 2 2010, 06:25 PM~19222446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 2 2010, 07:33 PM~19222530
> *This is why I'll personally go with WWK. Wheels are nice don't get me wrong, but homie in my club has some here, but it seemed like it took a long ass time, and didn't follow through a lot on his end. Plus, if I'm going to be paying almost $2k for wheels, I for damn sure ain't going to talk through my club President
> *


 :wow:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Dec 2 2010, 03:20 PM~19220738
> *OG Zenith is Cambell Zenith AKA WWK
> 
> LA Zenith is new Zenith with rings around the hubs
> *



Those aren't Zeniths either. Although I'm sure they are Zenith parts from the same people who selling Zenith of California parts for there version.

I know it sounds confusing,but its not any different from how the rest of the world works.


See if I wanted to start Dayton of Arkansas, and Dayton Wire Wheels would sell me parts to build the wheels, I'd ride off the Dayton name, and sell them at the highest price I could, without feeling bade about not telling people the difference,since the parts were the same quality. NOW, lets say I change some assembly methods in an attempt to increase profit margins, and hire illegals to assemble them. The quality now changes substantially from a Dayton Wire Wheel brand wheel. Thats what LA Zeniths are.

Personally I'd go with a seller who has PROVEN quality assembly methods, can get stock wheels to me in a week, and at HALF THE PRICE. If you ask around, you'll find who is building and who is selling ZENITH wheels for way under a G.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 2 2010, 08:27 PM~19222969
> *Those aren't Zeniths either. Although I'm sure they are Zenith parts from the same people who selling Zenith of California parts for there version.
> 
> I know it sounds confusing,but its not any different from how the rest of the world works.
> ...


you have it all wrong :wow: 


and :uh:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 2 2010, 06:27 PM~19222969
> *Those aren't Zeniths either. Although I'm sure they are Zenith parts from the same people who selling Zenith of California parts for there version.
> 
> I know it sounds confusing,but its not any different from how the rest of the world works.
> ...


sounds like a fuckin conspiracy the way you put it :wow: but what the fuck do you know your from arkansas :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 07:39 PM~19223071
> *sounds like a fuckin conspiracy the way you put it  :wow: but what the fuck do you know your from arkansas :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 07:44 PM~19223141
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: a lot of people talking smack but none of the have said they got a better rim on there car what a damn shame :thumbsdown: GROUPIES


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 2 2010, 06:53 PM~19223206
> *:wow:  a lot of people talking smack but none of the have said they got a better rim on there car what a damn shame :thumbsdown: GROUPIES
> *


daytons speak for themselves, 3 year warranty and if you send them $$$ you get them :wow:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 08:04 PM~19223279
> *daytons speak for themselves, 3 year warranty and if you send them $$$ you get them  :wow:
> *



X2 Ive had my last set for 4 years and no problems. Im on my 6th set now.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

for the finest wire wheels money can buy call 408-559-0950, ask for charlie. they wont leak


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 2 2010, 07:27 PM~19222969
> *Those aren't Zeniths either. Although I'm sure they are Zenith parts from the same people who selling Zenith of California parts for there version.
> 
> I know it sounds confusing,but its not any different from how the rest of the world works.
> ...


 :wow: I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE SAYIN, I WAS LOST FROM DAYTON OF ARKANSAS


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 2 2010, 06:33 PM~19222530
> *This is why I'll personally go with WWK. Wheels are nice don't get me wrong, but homie in my club has some here, but it seemed like it took a long ass time, and didn't follow through a lot on his end. Plus, if I'm going to be paying almost $2k for wheels, I for damn sure ain't going to talk through my club President
> *


 :0


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 08:04 PM~19223279
> *daytons speak for themselves, 3 year warranty and if you send them $$$ you get them  :wow:
> *


I have them both Z's and D's I also no problem with either set as far as looks I like the Z's as for as quality both are the same so I don't know why people are trying to down talk zenith


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 2 2010, 09:29 PM~19224852
> *I have them both Z's and D's I also no problem with either set as far as looks I like the Z's as for as quality both are the same so I don't know why people are trying to down talk zenith
> *


the peeps that are talkin down on z's are the ones spendin 1500 + for some leaky wheels or worst not even recieving them. i'd like to see you mr caddieman send this clown your hard earned money and wait a few years and not cop an attitude.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like the other thread got deleted.

*BTW*



> *Who owns Zenith? Zenith of California who posted above or Hustle Harder (JD)?*


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 2 2010, 09:48 PM~19225049
> *Looks like the other thread got deleted.
> 
> BTW
> *


yeah the guy who makes the fake zeniths payed the mods to delete those kinds of topics. But the real zeniths are from Campell no LA


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 10:46 PM~19225039
> *the peeps that are talkin down on z's are the ones spendin 1500 + for some leaky wheels or worst not even recieving them. i'd like to see you mr caddieman send this clown your hard earned money and wait a few years and not cop an attitude.
> *


I did send him my money and I did get my rims so if u haven't ordered from him yourself you shouldn't put in your 2 pennies like I said I have them both and I don't spend money on cheap shit


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 2 2010, 09:56 PM~19225133
> *I did send him my money and I did get my rims so if u haven't ordered from him yourself you shouldn't put in your 2 pennies like I said I have them both and I don't spend money on cheap shit
> *


how did you know i didn't order from him are you him ??? I seen the bad feedback and backed off, i bought Brand new daytons not leaky z's and am very satisfied unike *most* customers lately


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Like I said I have them both I do what I want buy what I want and stay away from shit talking people unless you try them yourself talk shit but don't follow a band wagon


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 2 2010, 10:05 PM~19225205
> *Like I said I have them both I do what I want buy what I want and stay away from shit talking people unless you try them yourself talk shit but don't follow a band wagon
> *


"band wagon" by saying that you mean the leaky wheels and folks that did not receive wheels they paid for right ? :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ALOT OF HATERS AS USUAL 

1970-2000 ZENITH CAMPBELL

2000-2006 GARDEN GROVE ZENITH

2006-2010 ZENITH LOS ANGELES

HAVE ALL THE PEOPLE WITH LEAKS POST THERE WHEELS NOT JUST COME IN HERE TALKING SHIT HAVE THEM PROOVE THERE REAL CUSTOMERS 

MAVERICK 4 LEAKY WHEELS DUE TO NOT GRINDING DOWN THE POWRED
509RIDER CRACKED OUTER STILL TRYING TO PIN POINT THE ISSUE 

WHO ELSE STOP TALKING THE SHIT AND POST YOUR WHEELS NOT A STORY FROM A FRIEND OF A FRIEND 
NOT A GUY WHO CHANGED TIRES AND DIDNT EVER CONTACT US WITH A ISSUE 


AS FOR PROOF OF ZENITH I OWN ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA AND YES ME AND COKER TIRE ARE FIGHTING 

AS FOR MY ATTITUDE I DONT HAVE TO KISS ANYONES ASS CAUSE NINE TIMES OUT OF TEN THEY WANT FREE SHIT 

AS FOR ME BEING RUDE I APOLOGIZE SOMETMES I GET OVERWHELMED I HAVE 10 KIDS AND IM A CAR BUILDER NOT A GUY BEHIND A DESK 



IF ANYONE WANTS TO TALK TO ME THE NUMBERS BEEN THE SAME FOR OVER 4 YEARS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I HAVE MADE WELL OVER A THOUSAND WHEELS AND WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL THESE REAL COMPLAINANTS COME FOWARD AND TELL THERE OWN STORY NO SHIT TALKING JUST TALK


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 11:09 PM~19225235
> *"band wagon" by saying that you mean the leaky wheels and folks that did not receive wheels they paid for right ? :uh:
> *


Homes u haven't bought shit from JD I have so don't be speaking for the people u don't know pal


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 2 2010, 10:09 PM~19225240
> *
> AS FOR PROOF OF ZENITH  I OWN ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA AND YES ME AND COKER TIRE ARE FIGHTING  *


Where does JD fit in?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH AND BY THE WAY I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING ALL MY LIFE AND HAVE OWNED EVERY WIRE WHEEL MADE 

LOVED THEM ALL AND HAD NO ISSUES 

ALSO HAD ZENITHS WA BEFORE I TOOK OVER


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 2 2010, 10:13 PM~19225281
> *Homes u haven't bought shit from JD I have so don't be speaking for the people u don't know pal
> *


haha when you say bought you mean send him your money and hope you get what you paid for right ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 11:16 PM~19225321
> *haha when you say bought you mean send him your money and hope you get what you paid for right ?
> *


WE DONT PULL WHEELS OFF THE SHELF WE BUILD HAND MADE CUSTOM WHEELS MADE WHEN ORDERED 

FROM RAW STEEL TO FINISHED WHEELS

HOW DOES ONE PAINTER PAINT OVER NIGHT AND SOME TAKE YEARS 

EVERYONE GETS THERE WHEELS


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 11:16 PM~19225321
> *haha when you say bought you mean send him your money and hope you get what you paid for right ?
> *


I'm going to stop responding to you. You are just on here cheer leading online peace out


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:| :|


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 10:16 PM~19225321
> *haha when you say bought you mean send him your money and hope you get what you paid for right ?
> *


I bought my 72 spoke cross lace Z's from JD, I received them a week after I ordered them and haven't had any problems. I talked to JD personally, they are some of the highest quality wheels out there.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 3 2010, 12:20 AM~19225365
> *I'm going to stop responding to you. You are just on here cheer leading online peace out
> *


x2 :uh: :drama:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Dec 2 2010, 11:43 PM~19225600
> *x2  :uh: :drama:
> *


DID THEY EVER FIND THOSE WHEELS OR GET YOU YOUR $


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

Neither, NO money No Wheels :angry: Supposeofly there is a NEW CASE, gotta start from the beginning, aperantly homeboy filled out the paperwork wrong or something that's why there was no refund check issued, so they had to make a new case & resubmite all the paperwork Still Waiting :happysad: :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Dec 2 2010, 11:54 PM~19225710
> *Neither, NO money No Wheels  :angry:  Supposeofly there is a NEW CASE, gotta start from the beginning, aperantly homeboy filled out the paperwork wrong or something that's why there was no refund check issued, so they had to make a new case & resubmite all the paperwork  Still Waiting :happysad:  :uh:
> *


WOW


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 3 2010, 12:58 AM~19225732
> *WOW
> *


x69 indeed :wow: :wow: :wow: :burn:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

ZENITHS R BAD ASS I GOT MIND 20 YEARS AGO THEY STILL HOLD AIR :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> Where does JD fit in?


anyone?
[/quote]
ARE YOU ASKING ME :uh:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm asking anyone who knows the answer... including you.


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 11:01 PM~19225169
> *how did you know i didn't order from him are you him ??? I seen the bad feedback and backed off, i bought Brand new daytons not leaky z's and am very satisfied unike most customers lately
> *


I doubt you ever spoke or dealth with JD, you read what the other haters write and take it for granted. I even doubt you know someone who actually owns a set of Zeniths...
I also doubt youre the type of person who rolls on expensive wheels like Daytons or Zeniths so I say pics of your "brand new Daytons" or it didnt happen.


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Dec 3 2010, 01:31 AM~19226195
> *I doubt you ever spoke or dealth with JD, you read what the other haters write and take it for granted. I even doubt you know someone who actually owns a set of Zeniths...
> I also doubt youre the type of person who rolls on expensive wheels like Daytons or Zeniths so I say pics of your "brand new Daytons" or it didnt happen.
> *


X2 can I get a hell yea this is just another one of those fake people hateing on Zenith and my main man JD whatever happened back in the days happened now JD is the owner and is STILL producing quality rims and I speak from experience NOT he said she said


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 3 2010, 11:04 AM~19228122
> *X2 can I get a hell yea this is just another one of those fake people hateing on Zenith and my main man JD whatever happened back in the days happened now JD is the owner and is STILL producing quality rims and I speak from experience NOT he said she said
> *


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 3 2010, 09:04 AM~19228122
> *X2 can I get a hell yea this is just another one of those fake people hateing on Zenith and my main man JD whatever happened back in the days happened now JD is the owner and is STILL producing quality rims and I speak from experience NOT he said she said
> *


X3 :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 2 2010, 11:11 PM~19225258
> *I HAVE MADE WELL OVER A THOUSAND WHEELS AND WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL THESE REAL COMPLAINANTS COME FOWARD AND TELL THERE OWN STORY NO SHIT TALKING JUST TALK
> *


My only complaint about my Zeniths are.. UMMMMM I dont have any because they have never leaked since day one. I have had chinas and Daytons. Chinas leaked all day my 13inch Daytons never leaked although my 14's did then I sent them to a new owner and never leaked. My Zeniths from LA, Campbell, Mars or Venus have never leaked due to the construction of the wheel itself. 

JD's customer service with me was outstanding. I didnt see Dayton have a show car or a booth at the Vegas Super Show. I did see JD showing his personal 63 Impala and he stopped what he was doing (building his display) to come up and talk to me and ask me how your wheels doing? My dealing with JD was just like going to any other store and getting taken care of from the start to the finish. I wish him much success with his business.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Dec 3 2010, 12:45 PM~19229178
> *My only complaint about my Zeniths are.. UMMMMM I dont have any because they have never leaked since day one. I have had chinas and Daytons. Chinas leaked all day my 13inch  Daytons never leaked although my 14's did then I sent them to a new owner and never leaked. My Zeniths from LA, Campbell, Mars or Venus have never leaked due to the construction of the wheel itself.
> 
> JD's customer service with me was outstanding. I didnt see Dayton have a show car or a booth at the Vegas Super Show. I did see JD showing his personal 63 Impala and he stopped what he was doing (building his display) to come up and talk to me and ask me how your wheels doing? My dealing with JD was just like going to any other store and getting taken care of from the start to the finish. I wish him much success with his business.
> *


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 3 2010, 06:04 PM~19228122
> *X2 can I get a hell yea this is just another one of those fake people hateing on Zenith and my main man JD whatever happened back in the days happened now JD is the owner and is STILL producing quality rims and I speak from experience NOT he said she said
> *


X4


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 2 2010, 11:11 PM~19225258
> *I HAVE MADE WELL OVER A THOUSAND WHEELS AND WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL THESE REAL COMPLAINANTS COME FOWARD AND TELL THERE OWN STORY NO SHIT TALKING JUST TALK
> *


 :0


----------



## stran0020 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 3 2010, 01:04 AM~19226073
> *I'm asking anyone who knows the answer... including you.
> *


lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 2 2010, 08:27 PM~19222969
> *Those aren't Zeniths either. Although I'm sure they are Zenith parts from the same people who selling Zenith of California parts for there version.
> 
> I know it sounds confusing,but its not any different from how the rest of the world works.
> ...


I FAIL TO SEE HOW QUALITY CHANGES JUST BECAUSE OF HIRING ILLEGALS??? :uh:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 3 2010, 12:09 AM~19225240
> *ALOT OF HATERS AS USUAL
> 
> 1970-2000 ZENITH CAMPBELL
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2010, 01:19 PM~19229431
> *:0
> *


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1111950361/


http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1111950361/ " frameborder="0">


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 3 2010, 03:08 PM~19230181
> *http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1111950361/
> http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1111950361/ " frameborder="0">
> 
> *


THANKS IVE BEEN LOOKING ALL OVER FOR THAT


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

NP Big Dog :thumbsup:


----------



## stran0020 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 3 2010, 03:08 PM~19230181
> *http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1111950361/
> 
> *


zee-nith, i've been pronoucning it wrong this whole time :uh:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 3 2010, 04:08 PM~19230181
> *http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1111950361/
> http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1111950361/ " frameborder="0">
> 
> *



hah I watched the whole video and i noticed @3:39 the knockoff spinner is a one winger!!! lol. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 3 2010, 05:58 PM~19231217
> *hah I watched the whole video and i noticed @3:39 the knockoff spinner is a one winger!!! lol. :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 2 2010, 10:09 PM~19225240
> *ALOT OF HATERS AS USUAL
> 
> 1970-2000 ZENITH CAMPBELL
> ...


Not to get in a pissing match and I don't have any personal opinion on any of this but you left a couple people out of the history of your company and other Zenith enthusiasts may find this interesting.

1970: Zenith Wire Wheel Co. is founded by James Craig in Campbell, CA

1990's: Frank Guccione of Mclean Wheels purchases the name "Zenith Wire Wheel" from Jim

2002: Ray Marchisset of Roadster Wheels Inc. purchases the name "Zenith Wire Wheel" from Frank

2007: Craig Irvine of Cragar/Tru Spoke purchases the Roadster/Zenith company from Ray

2008: Coker Tire Co. purchases the Roadster/Zenith/Arianna company from Craig


Not talking shit and I hope you get things straightened out with Coker.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 06:25 PM~19222446
> *alot of peeps not too happy with his customer service and quality, i doubt he'll be in business very much longer.
> *


but what do you know your just a PINTO ON DUBS.......quility is there... customer service...people need to be patient espeically when there ordering custom high quility wheels shit happens man the ecomy is fucked up out here its not easy coming out the pocket when your running a business,family,house note,bills ect........give him a chance to make it right.....but what do you know you just got a PINTO ON DUBS......


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 2 2010, 07:27 PM~19222969
> *Those aren't Zeniths either. Although I'm sure they are Zenith parts from the same people who selling Zenith of California parts for there version.
> 
> I know it sounds confusing,but its not any different from how the rest of the world works.
> ...


so what are you trying to say illegals standards are lower than others!!!!! what the fuck!!!!!!!! i aint illegal but sometimes its worst being racist than being illegal :angry: and peoples standards are alot different then others not just illegals !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 3 2010, 09:30 PM~19233112
> *Not to get in a pissing match and I don't have any personal opinion on any of this but you left a couple people out of the history of your company and other Zenith enthusiasts may find this interesting.
> 
> 1970: Zenith Wire Wheel Co. is founded by James Craig in Campbell, CA
> ...


TRUE BUT THESE TWO DEALS HAVE MAJOR LEGAL ISSUES AND SO DID MINE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2010, 10:07 PM~19233429
> *so what are you trying to say illegals standards are lower than others!!!!! what the fuck!!!!!!!! i aint illegal but sometimes its worst being racist than being illegal  :angry: and peoples standards are alot different then others not just illegals !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


GUESS THEY DONT KNOW WHOS REALLY BEEN PUTTING WIRE WHEELS TOGETHER ALL THESE YEARS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 3 2010, 10:11 PM~19233470
> *GUESS THEY DONT KNOW WHOS REALLY BEEN PUTTING WIRE WHEELS TOGETHER ALL THESE YEARS
> *


EXACTLY BRO..... ASK ME NO QUESTIONS TELL YOU NO LIES........ :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2010, 09:53 PM~19233335
> *but what do you know your just a PINTO ON DUBS.......quility is there... customer service...people need to be patient espeically when there ordering custom high quility wheels shit happens man the ecomy is fucked up out here its not easy coming out the pocket when your running a business,family,house note,bills ect........give him a chance to make it right.....but what do you know you just got a PINTO ON DUBS......
> *



















































WHAT U GOT AGAINST PINTOS ALBERT IM BRINGING THIS TO VEGAS 2011 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 2 2010, 08:40 PM~19224283
> *
> *


"FREAKY TALES WIRE WHEELS" FOR ME...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 3 2010, 10:43 PM~19233760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN HOMIE YOU DOING BIG THANGS OVER THERE DOG FIRST CADI 2 DR RAGS NOW PINTOS SHIT I WANT TO BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROw UP.....what up bro what going on with you dog??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2010, 10:49 PM~19233804
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: MAN HOMIE YOU DOING BIG THANGS OVER THERE DOG FIRST CADI 2 DR RAGS NOW PINTOS SHIT I WANT TO BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROw UP.....what up bro what going on with you dog??
> *


NOTHING TRYIN TO STAY BUSY, WATCH VEGAS 2011 BIG DADDY :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 3 2010, 10:54 PM~19233843
> *NOTHING TRYIN TO STAY  BUSY, WATCH VEGAS 2011 BIG DADDY :roflmao:
> *


got my eyes open playa


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 3 2010, 09:54 PM~19233843
> *NOTHING TRYIN TO STAY  BUSY, WATCH VEGAS 2011 BIG DADDY :roflmao:
> *


x 57


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 2 2010, 04:45 PM~19221704
> *I bought mine from JD about 2 years ago too and I haven't had a problem the quality is great and the rims look tight. I'm even thinking about getting another set  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: And as far as who is the og and who is not that's not my problem I was treated right and JD took good care of me
> *


no shit huh same here


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Dec 3 2010, 12:45 PM~19229178
> *My only complaint about my Zeniths are.. UMMMMM I dont have any because they have never leaked since day one. I have had chinas and Daytons. Chinas leaked all day my 13inch  Daytons never leaked although my 14's did then I sent them to a new owner and never leaked. My Zeniths from LA, Campbell, Mars or Venus have never leaked due to the construction of the wheel itself.
> 
> JD's customer service with me was outstanding. I didnt see Dayton have a show car or a booth at the Vegas Super Show. I did see JD showing his personal 63 Impala and he stopped what he was doing (building his display) to come up and talk to me and ask me how your wheels doing? My dealing with JD was just like going to any other store and getting taken care of from the start to the finish. I wish him much success with his business.
> *


  Thats good business


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

JD speaks good English for being an illegal...... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 4 2010, 11:02 PM~19241744
> *JD speaks good English for being an illegal...... :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yea he does


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 4 2010, 12:43 AM~19233760
> *
> 
> 
> ...







Im an aztec warrior!!

No more locked doors!!


----------



## anon (Dec 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz+Dec 2 2010, 11:52 PM~19225090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, the truth is coming out! Coker is the REAL owner of the _Zenith_ name! As soon as the legal matters are settled...we'll see who is left standing when the dust clears! JD will be selling wheels with a new name. Why the fuck do you think he started _Hustle Harder Custom Wheel ACC & Repair_? Why do you think he started posting with the Hustle Harder name in the first place? If he's the REAL owner of zenith like he claims why not post with that name 100% of the time! Take his ebay account for example. He used to sell with the name _Zenith Wire Wheels_. Then he changed it to _LA Wire Wheels _ (who know's what it is now, i'm sure he'll change it again after this) Hey JD what happened to http://www.zenithwirewheels.net/ huh!? Coker send you a cease and desist letter to stop using the fucking name!? YUP!

Why the fuck do you think he buy's any & all zenith's & accessories!!? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=540761&hl=

Why!? Because he tell's Coker he is/has been buying & rebuilding (damaged, poor condition, etc) Zenith wheels then selling them here to turn them for profit & that's how he SUPPOSEDLY makes his money. 
(basically what layitlow member FREAKY TALES does with Daytons)

Now i'm sure the first thing first thing JD, his friends, car club members, the cheerleaders & the general dick riders out there are gonna say is: "_Why the fuck don't I use my real account_". I'll tell you why. Cuz the bitch ass mods are just as corrupt as he is! You step up & speak the truth, & they fuck around & ban you. I'm sure this post as well as this whole topic will be deleted after this & this account will surely be banned. 

Hopefully enough folks I'll read this before that happens & think twice before buying. Just know the facts, its just a matter of time before this clown gets shut down!!!




> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2010, 10:53 PM~19233335
> *but what do you know your just a PINTO ON DUBS.......quility is there... customer service...people need to be patient espeically when there ordering custom high quility wheels shit happens man the ecomy is fucked up out here its not easy coming out the pocket when your running a business,family,house note,bills ect........give him a chance to make it right.....but what do you know you just got a PINTO ON DUBS......
> *


Really!? You think "custom high quality wheels" should take 6 months to a year (or more) to make? REALLY!!?

Let me ask you this then: Why the fuck is it that you can order a set of "custom high quality wheels" from Dayton & get them in 2-4 weeks!!? Engraving, powdercoating, paint, triple chrome, gold, what ever the fuck you want!! *2-4 WEEKS!*

Why the fuck is it that you can order a set of "custom high quality wheels" from Campbell Zenith (yeah, I said it) aka The Wire Wheel King & get them in 2-4 weeks!!? Engraving, powdercoating, paint, triple chrome, gold, what ever the fuck you want!! *2-4 WEEKS!*

Has The Wire Wheel King ever burned anybody on here: NOPE
Has there EVER been any complaints about the way he conducts his business: NOPE
Has there EVER been any complaints about the manufacturing or quailty or integrity of his wheels (leaks included): NOPE

Who gives a fuck about the economy, family, bills, etc! That should NOT interfere with how you conduct yourself or your business. I don't give a fuck if he has 10 kids! So fuckin what! Keep your family life & your business life separate!! If you can't do that then hire someone who can! PERIOD! Don't fuckin make excuses for him Albert. You run a successful business yourself...you should know better.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Get off jD's nut looks like we have another fake ass hater newbee stay off my nuts *** and mind ur own bussiness. Put ur info in, don't hide behind a user name


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anon_@Dec 5 2010, 02:26 PM~19245442
> *
> *


WHY DONT YOU MAN UP AND SAY WHO YOU REALLY ARE ? WHY CAUSE YOUR A PUNK

DO YOU KNOW EVERYTHING THATS REALLY GING ON ? HELL NO

EBAY NAME GOT CHANGED CAUSE PAYPAL AND EBAY ARE OWNED BU THE SAME CO AND CAUSE SOME SNITCH RATTED US OUT FOR DOING THE RAFFLES SO THEY CLOSED OUR ACCOUNTS 

LA WIRE WHEEL CAUSE WE GOT THE RIGHTS TO THE NAME 

POSTING UNDER HUSTLE HARDER CAUSE SOMETIMES I DONT FEEL LIKE LOGGING IN AND OUT 

NO ONE SAYS SHIT OUT LOAD ABOUT THE WWK CAUSE HES THE NEW THING AND EVERYONES ON THERE NUTS CHARLIE DOSNT OWN WWK A LADY FROM CHINA DOES AND IM NOT SAYING ANYTHING BAD THEY MAKE SOME BADASS WHEELS 

2 TO 4 WEEKS BULLSHIT 2 TO 4 WEEKS ENGRAVED POWDER GOLD CHROME BULLSHIT 

SHIT WHEN BUSINESS WAS GOOD WE USED TO KNOCKOUT WHEELS IN 2 TO 4 WEEKS BUT THOSE DAYS ARE GONE



LAST BUT NOT LEAST COME DOWN TO THE SHOP AND WE WILL SHOW YOU HOW WHEELS ARE MADE AND HOW LONG IT CAN TAKES

FUNNY PART ABOUT ALL THE SHIT IS I DONT HIDE BEHIND ANYONE OR HAVE ANYONE FIGHT MY BATTLES AND HAVENT GONE ANYWHERE BEEN HERE SINCE 2003 ON LIL


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

dude makes some good points but in actuality JD could probably sue for defamation libel suit(causing financial or physical harm by use of written words). :wow: Cuz all them statements people are making are making me think twice about ever buying z's, so its working.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 5 2010, 03:50 PM~19246467
> *WHY DONT YOU MAN UP AND SAY WHO YOU REALLY ARE ? WHY CAUSE YOUR A PUNK
> 
> DO YOU KNOW EVERYTHING THATS REALLY GING ON ? HELL NO
> ...


dude hes ANON thats AKONS brother!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ive had 3 sets of Roadstars..the og wheels that use the special k.o..never a leak..never any rust issues..ive had 3 sets of chinas..never a rust or leak issue..i think if u are hopping on rims they will leak or u are getting them installed at the wrong place and they r punching a whole in the bead on top of the spokes..i drive my rims rain or shine..never had any problems..as far as i can see most z's are just a china with a different hub..i will never buy z's for that reason. i'd rather just buy 2 sets of chinas for the same price and put chips on them. and sell the other pair and make my money back.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Dec 5 2010, 07:00 PM~19247611
> *
> *


SHOW ME A CHINA THAT LOOKS LIKE THIS :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 5 2010, 06:13 PM~19247717
> *SHOW ME A CHINA THAT LOOKS LIKE THIS  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



here u go  



















:biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 5 2010, 08:24 PM~19248339
> *here u go
> 
> 
> ...


U MY FRIEND SUCK LOL :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

no offence but the only difference on those is the spokes and the hub and u can get chinas with those kinda spokes..point is they all come from the same place..u are just payin more for paint etc but some poor fools pay 300-500 dollar more for a set of chinas with a different hub then a set of real chinas..both rims are made out of the same thing..both cheaply made..like i said i've had 3 sets of roadstars and u can see the difference right off the bat..chrome is much thicker..yea its nice zenith will paint your wheels for u but its all part of the cost and basically u are payin for the same wheels. dayton is the only rim i would not argue that about.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Dec 5 2010, 08:45 PM~19248534
> *no offence but the only difference on those is the spokes and the hub and u can get chinas with those kinda spokes..point is they all come from the same place..u are just payin more for paint etc but some poor fools pay 300-500 dollar more for a set of chinas with a different hub then a set of real chinas..both rims are made out of the same thing..both cheaply made..like i said i've had 3 sets of roadstars and u can see the difference right off the bat..chrome is much thicker..yea its nice zenith will paint your wheels for u but its all part of the cost and basically u are payin for the same wheels. dayton is the only rim i would not argue that about.
> *


YOUR CRAZY ARE WHEELS ARE MADE HERE THERES A BIG DIFFERENCE COME DOWN TO THE SHOP WE WILL SHOW YOU HOW ITS DONE


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

u show me the show and u guys putting them together and i will belive you..i know there is a few places out there that do but i also know there is alot of places that just resell chinas with a differen't ko and painted spokes and say its a zenith


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 5 2010, 09:58 PM~19248672
> *YOUR CRAZY ARE WHEELS ARE MADE HERE THERES A BIG DIFFERENCE COME DOWN TO THE SHOP WE WILL SHOW YOU HOW ITS DONE
> 
> 
> ...


x2 there was a Video posted the other day how Zenith's are made with Vida Guerra the host


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Dec 5 2010, 09:19 PM~19248885
> *u show me the show and u guys putting them together and i will belive you..i know there is a few places out there that do but i also know there is alot of places that just resell chinas with a differen't ko and painted spokes and say its a zenith
> *


WHEN EVER YOUR READY 7625 ROSECRANS AVE 14 PARAMOUNT CA 90723

7147838740


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Dec 5 2010, 09:19 PM~19248885
> *u show me the show and u guys putting them together and i will belive you..i know there is a few places out there that do but i also know there is alot of places that just resell chinas with a differen't ko and painted spokes and say its a zenith
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 3 2010, 03:08 PM~19230181
> *http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1111950361/
> http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1111950361/ " frameborder="0">
> 
> *


THATS ME


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

all i know is, i have done business with JD outside of wheels and he has always been straight up, honest, and even charitable in some cases giving me a break on lil things. Any man that conducts his business that way, is alright by me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 04:54 PM~19221326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne,,,,, that ***** was on them remington stay puff fat ones


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

i need some lock nock offs any one got some super clean ones


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 5 2010, 03:50 PM~19246467
> * CHARLIE DOSNT OWN WWK, A LADY FROM CHINA DOES
> *


No Shit??


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

hustle..how much do u guys charge to to put a rim together?..woudl be nice to switch the hubs on a set of roadstars to make them work with common mclean/china/dayton adapters..would solve the problem of finding the k-os for them.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Dec 6 2010, 12:59 AM~19250756
> *hustle..how much do u guys charge to to put a rim together?..woudl be nice to switch the hubs on a set of roadstars to make them work with common mclean/china/dayton adapters..would solve the problem of finding the k-os for them.
> *


THATS A GOOD IDEA 

WOULD HAVE TO FIGURE OUT THE DRILLING COST


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

yea..the dish and spokes on those rims hold up really well. its hard to find roadstar kos nowdayz it seems and when u do ppl usually want a good chunk of change for them..Have you guys ever thought about reproducing them?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Only thing I never liked about Zenith wires where some of the hubs I noticed seemed to have a cross lace style hub but with straight laces which I thought was different.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Dec 5 2010, 08:45 PM~19248534
> *no offence but the only difference on those is the spokes and the hub and u can get chinas with those kinda spokes..point is they all come from the same place..u are just payin more for paint etc but some poor fools pay 300-500 dollar more for a set of chinas with a different hub then a set of real chinas..both rims are made out of the same thing..both cheaply made..like i said i've had 3 sets of roadstars and u can see the difference right off the bat..chrome is much thicker..yea its nice zenith will paint your wheels for u but its all part of the cost and basically u are payin for the same wheels. dayton is the only rim i would not argue that about.
> *


X2 ROADSTAR'S Are THA BEST!!! 10-14 Yr old Starz look better than any BS you see these Days :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 6 2010, 07:24 AM~19251345
> *X2  ROADSTAR'S Are THA BEST!!!  10-14 Yr old Starz look better than any BS you see these Days :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I dont know why somebody has not brought them back yet


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 6 2010, 07:37 AM~19251401
> *I dont know why somebody has not brought them back yet
> *


THE MAN HIMSELF WOULD LIKE TO PUT THEM BACK IN PRODUCTION... BUT IT WOULD BE VERY EXPENSIVE WITH TOOLING AN ALL. HE SAID THA ECONMY'S TOO FUCKED RIGHT NOW TO CHANCE IT :angry:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 6 2010, 07:56 AM~19251482
> *THE MAN HIMSELF WOULD LIKE TO PUT THEM BACK IN PRODUCTION... BUT IT WOULD BE VERY EXPENSIVE WITH TOOLING AN ALL. HE SAID THA ECONMY'S TOO FUCKED RIGHT NOW TO CHANCE IT :angry:
> *



:wow: that would be nice.....all chrome 13x7....72's for me :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Dec 6 2010, 01:37 AM~19250822
> *yea..the dish and spokes on those rims hold up really well. its hard to find roadstar kos nowdayz it seems and when u do ppl usually want a good chunk of change for them..Have you guys ever thought about reproducing them?
> *


no offense but if u change out the hubs, u dont use the roadster adatpers or locks or spinners....whats left thats roadstar??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anon_@Dec 5 2010, 03:26 PM~19245442
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> O'rly & WTF are you doing!!?
> Get JD's nuts off your chin foo!
> ...





> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 5 2010, 05:50 PM~19246467
> *WHY DONT YOU MAN UP AND SAY WHO YOU REALLY ARE ? WHY CAUSE YOUR A PUNK
> 
> DO YOU KNOW EVERYTHING THATS REALLY GING ON ? HELL NO
> ...


THAT'S SOME PRETTY INFORMATIVE INFO THERE... :0


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2010, 12:16 PM~19252779
> *no offense but if u change out the hubs, u dont use the roadster adatpers or locks or spinners....whats left thats roadstar??
> *


HOPEFULLY THE OFFSET AND THICKER SPOKES....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 2 2010, 11:15 PM~19225311
> *Where does JD fit in?
> *


lmfao sorry homie but THAT IS JD


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ill tell u this much i could give a SHIT if my rims said zenith or not bottom line is jd and his ideas have made the rims look bad ass not the zenith signature.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2010, 10:54 PM~19259799
> *ill tell u this much i could give a SHIT if my rims said zenith or not bottom line is jd and his ideas have made the rims look bad ass not the zenith signature.
> *


SO PICK A NEW NAME :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 6 2010, 10:58 PM~19259842
> *SO PICK A NEW NAME  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 6 2010, 11:58 PM~19259842
> *SO PICK A NEW NAME  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 6 2010, 09:58 PM~19259842
> *SO PICK A NEW NAME  :biggrin:
> *



zaytons  or dayniths


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THEY DO SOME NICE WHEELS, MOST OF THE NICE CARS AT THE SUPERSHOW HAD THEM I SEEN A LOT OF ZENITHS MORE THAN DAYTONS OR WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2010, 11:26 PM~19260173
> *zaytons   or dayniths
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Dec 6 2010, 10:54 PM~19259799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you already have a new name

HUSTLE HARDER.....goes hand in hand....people can buy china wheels for cheap....or they can HUSTLE HARDER and buy quality wheels....


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 6 2010, 10:58 PM~19259842
> *SO PICK A NEW NAME  :biggrin:
> *


plain simple JD'z wire wheels :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I second "JD'z" or Jay Deez or J DEEZ or something to that effect.....

   



> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 7 2010, 09:40 AM~19262219
> *plain simple  JD'z wire wheels :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 7 2010, 09:40 AM~19262219
> *plain simple  JD'z wire wheels :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE THAT ONE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 7 2010, 09:33 AM~19262172
> *That's right the wheel and quality makes the name....not the name making the wheel.....
> 
> you already have a new name
> ...


JD'S HUSTLE HARDER SERIES 

FOR THE RIDER THAT BREAKS BREAD


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

soooo..!!!!!
G-boys 
GnC wheels..
envious T
og wires
HB wires
and the rest who post wires and wire accesories 
can BUILT USA quality wheels 
??
:wow:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

JDeniths...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

How bout LEAKZ WIRE WHEELZ :happysad:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 7 2010, 02:24 PM~19264391
> *How bout LEAKZ WIRE WHEELZ  :happysad:
> *


BEING YOU GOT SO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS 
HOW ABOUT YOU GET ALL THE REAL NOT MAKE BELIEVE CUSTOMERS THAT WHEELS LEAKED TO COME IN HERE AND POST A PIC OF THERE WHEELS AND TELL THERE STORY

AND ILL GET ALL THE REAL NOT MAKE BELIEVE CUSTOMERS THAT DIDNT HAVE ISSUES TO COME IN HERE AND POST THERE PICS AND TELL THERE STORIES AND THEN WE WILL DO THE STATISTICS


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

BETTER YET ILL DO A VIDEO AT THE NEXT CAR SHOW WITH CARS WITH WHEELS AND THERE CUSTOMERS


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 7 2010, 04:29 PM~19264435
> *BEING YOU GOT SO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS
> HOW ABOUT YOU GET ALL THE REAL NOT MAKE BELIEVE CUSTOMERS THAT WHEELS LEAKED TO COME IN HERE AND POST A PIC OF THERE WHEELS AND TELL THERE STORY
> 
> ...


Being that you got so much time on your hands why dont you go finish these peoples rims that have been waiting for over a few months!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 7 2010, 04:30 PM~19264440
> *BETTER YET ILL DO A VIDEO AT THE NEXT CAR SHOW WITH CARS WITH WHEELS AND THERE CUSTOMERS
> *


The bad parts was I was really wanting a set of Zs to throw on my 64!!  But when I noticed how your customer service was I decided that was not the route I was wanting to take!! You have some of the nicest if not the nicest set of custom rims on the market but your attitude and customer service is what strays me away!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 7 2010, 02:35 PM~19264480
> *The bad parts was I was really wanting a set of Zs to throw on my 64!!    But when I noticed how your customer service was I decided that was not the route I was wanting to take!! You have some of the nicest if not the nicest set of custom rims on the market but your attitude and customer service is what strays me away!!
> *


CANT PLEASE THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE WITHOUT HAVING A FEW ISSUES 

AND I HAVE PLEASED THOUSANDS 

IVE OPENED THE DOOR TO MY HOME FOR PEOPLE I DONT KNOW 

IVE CHANGED PEOPLES WHEELS THAT COULDNT 

IVE GIVING FREE WHEELS AND PARTS AWAY 

IVE DONE LOTS FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY 

BUT I CAN WALK AWAY KNOWING THAT I DID MY BEST AND TOOK GREAT CARE OF MY FAMILY AND FRIENDS


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i think a name that is iconic to America..somthing thats only in america or california....cool name for china's would be Koala's...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DONT KNOW WHY YOU WOULD CHANGE THE NAME IF ITS YOUR COMPANY, AND YOU GOT EVERYTHING OUT RIGHT, YOUR WHEELS ARE NICE I THINK YOU TOOK ZENITH FURTHER THAN BEFORE, GOOD LUCK


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 7 2010, 03:35 PM~19264480
> *The bad parts was I was really wanting a set of Zs to throw on my 64!!    But when I noticed how your customer service was I decided that was not the route I was wanting to take!! You have some of the nicest if not the nicest set of custom rims on the market but your attitude and customer service is what strays me away!!
> *


x2... i hope when i do get my change together this changes. :happysad: 

I would love to buy wheels from a fellow lowrider. Lowrider money funding lowriders. I think that's what seperates l.i.l from ebay and jd's zenith wire wheels from kieth @ homeboys wire wheels.... from what i've seen JD's a rider and keith is not.... just my 2 cents....


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 7 2010, 02:30 PM~19264440
> *BETTER YET ILL DO A VIDEO AT THE NEXT CAR SHOW WITH CARS WITH WHEELS AND THERE CUSTOMERS
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 7 2010, 09:53 PM~19268752
> *x2... i hope when i do get my change together this changes. :happysad:
> 
> I would love to buy wheels from a fellow lowrider. Lowrider money funding lowriders. I think that's what seperates l.i.l from ebay and jd's zenith wire wheels from kieth @ homeboys wire wheels.... from what i've seen JD's a rider and keith is not.... just my 2 cents....
> *


I LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS I CANT PLEASE EVERYONE 

MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY OLIRATE MY WAYS THATS ALL THAT MATTERS 

ME NOT KISSING EVERYONES ASS DOSENT CHANGE THE FACT I MAKE SOME OF THE BADDEST WHEELS 

BUT I AM A NICE LOVING GUY


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 7 2010, 04:35 PM~19264480
> *The bad parts was I was really wanting a set of Zs to throw on my 64!!    But when I noticed how your customer service was I decided that was not the route I was wanting to take!! You have some of the nicest if not the nicest set of custom rims on the market but your attitude and customer service is what strays me away!!
> *


Got some plans in the werkz on some wwk wheels after talking to the homie excandalow! :biggrin: Lets see what I can come up with


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 7 2010, 11:47 PM~19269711
> *I LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS  I CANT PLEASE EVERYONE
> 
> MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY OLIRATE MY WAYS  THATS ALL THAT MATTERS
> ...


:barf:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 7 2010, 09:53 PM~19268752
> *x2... i hope when i do get my change together this changes. :happysad:
> 
> I would love to buy wheels from a fellow lowrider. Lowrider money funding lowriders. I think that's what seperates l.i.l from ebay and jd's zenith wire wheels from kieth @ homeboys wire wheels.... from what i've seen JD's a rider and keith is not.... just my 2 cents....
> *


Kieth used to be a rider back in like 1989 he was the jd of the late 80s and early 90s


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 8 2010, 01:47 AM~19269711
> *I LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS  I CANT PLEASE EVERYONE
> 
> MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY TOLIRATE MY WAYS  THATS ALL THAT MATTERS
> ...


I hope your friends and family keep buying your wheels cause i dont think NEW CUSTOMERS will tolerate your ways!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

THE PROBLEM I KEPT HAVING WITH THE ONES FROM LA WAS THE SPOKES STARTED BREAKING ON ALL 4 WHEELS FOR NO REASON AT ALL . BUT ALL 4 WHEELS HAD AT LEAST ONE BROKEN SPOKE HAD THE WHEELS FOR 4 YEARS I WAS TOLD THAT SPOKES WERE TOO THICK AND WERE SOMETIMES TOUCHING CAUSING THEM TO BREAK. BUT AGAIN THESE WERE FROM KIETH NOT JD ONLY DEALINGS IVE HAD WITH JD WAS FOR A SET OF SHOW HUBS AND IT WAS A NO PROBLEM TRANSACTION


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Dec 8 2010, 10:08 AM~19271533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these are baddass!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Dec 8 2010, 09:08 AM~19271533
> *THE PROBLEM I KEPT HAVING WITH THE ONES FROM LA WAS THE SPOKES STARTED BREAKING ON ALL 4 WHEELS FOR NO REASON AT ALL . BUT ALL 4 WHEELS HAD AT LEAST ONE BROKEN SPOKE HAD THE WHEELS FOR 4 YEARS I WAS TOLD THAT SPOKES WERE TOO THICK AND WERE SOMETIMES TOUCHING CAUSING THEM TO BREAK. BUT AGAIN THESE WERE FROM KIETH NOT JD ONLY DEALINGS IVE HAD WITH JD WAS FOR A SET OF SHOW HUBS AND IT WAS A NO PROBLEM TRANSACTION
> *


WWK MAKES SOME BADASS WHEELS AND HONESTLY THEY HAVE PROBLEMS AS WELL I KNOW ME AND CHARLIE HAVE TALKED BUT THEY DO HAVE LESS CAUSE THEY DO LESS WHEELS 

AGAIN BOTTOM LINE THEY MAKE SOME BADASS WHEELS AND THOSE WHEELS YOU POSTED I SEEN IN PERSON AND THERE BADASS


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 8 2010, 10:27 AM~19272075
> *WWK MAKES SOME BADASS WHEELS AND HONESTLY THEY HAVE PROBLEMS AS WELL I KNOW ME AND CHARLIE HAVE TALKED BUT THEY DO HAVE LESS CAUSE THEY DO LESS WHEELS
> 
> AGAIN BOTTOM LINE THEY MAKE SOME BADASS WHEELS AND THOSE WHEELS YOU POSTED I SEEN IN PERSON AND THERE BADASS
> *


IVE SEEN WHEELS YOU BUILT AND WHEELS HE BUILT AND TO BE HONEST BOTH ARE QUALITY WHEELS EITHER WAY A PERSON GOES HE WILL GET A GOOD WHEEL MAYBE SOMEDAY YOU TWO COULD COME TOGETHER AND JUST HAVE ONE COMPANY WITH TWO LOCATIONS WITH COMBINED IDEAS AND MAKE SOME BAD ASS WHEELS TOGETHER


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Dec 8 2010, 11:02 PM~19280002
> *IVE SEEN WHEELS YOU BUILT AND WHEELS HE BUILT AND TO BE HONEST BOTH ARE QUALITY WHEELS EITHER WAY A PERSON GOES HE WILL GET A GOOD WHEEL MAYBE SOMEDAY YOU TWO COULD COME TOGETHER AND JUST HAVE ONE COMPANY WITH TWO LOCATIONS WITH COMBINED IDEAS AND MAKE SOME BAD ASS WHEELS TOGETHER
> *


HEY NOT A BAD IDEA


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 8 2010, 11:30 PM~19280289
> *HEY NOT A BAD IDEA
> *


x2


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@~
> * MAYBE SOMEDAY YOU TWO COULD COME TOGETHER AND JUST HAVE ONE COMPANY WITH TWO LOCATIONS WITH COMBINED IDEAS AND MAKE SOME BAD ASS WHEELS TOGETHER
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Dec 9 2010, 12:02 AM~19280002
> *IVE SEEN WHEELS YOU BUILT AND WHEELS HE BUILT AND TO BE HONEST BOTH ARE QUALITY WHEELS EITHER WAY A PERSON GOES HE WILL GET A GOOD WHEEL MAYBE SOMEDAY YOU TWO COULD COME TOGETHER AND JUST HAVE ONE COMPANY WITH TWO LOCATIONS WITH COMBINED IDEAS AND MAKE SOME BAD ASS WHEELS TOGETHER
> *


ONE LOCATION FOR LONG TERM BUILDS AND ONE FOR EXPEDITED ORDERS....


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 7 2010, 03:57 PM~19264649
> *CANT PLEASE THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE WITHOUT HAVING A FEW ISSUES
> 
> AND I HAVE PLEASED THOUSANDS
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So the 10th has come and gone! Does anyone know if ol'boy got his wheels?? :dunno:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Were'nt these the fake ones that were floating around LA for a minute??If I recall JD called out the guy selling some similar to these,I could be wrong though.....



> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Dec 8 2010, 09:08 AM~19271533
> *
> AND THEN THESE WERE FROM KIETH[/size]
> 
> ...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 15 2010, 07:23 PM~19337454
> *Were'nt these the fake ones that were floating around LA for a minute??If I recall JD called out the guy selling some similar to these,I could be wrong though.....
> *


NO THOSE WERE REAL


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 15 2010, 03:42 PM~19335477
> *So the 10th has come and gone! Does anyone know if ol'boy got his wheels??  :dunno:
> *


He must of cuz you dnt see him crying anymore


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Jan 7 2011, 07:09 PM~19534763
> *He must of cuz you dnt see him crying anymore
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by anon_@Dec 5 2010, 02:26 PM~19245442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Posted on: Dec 5, 2010! 

Wow!! three months & a day is all it took!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but ALL the JD dick riders didn't wanna believe it then, huh!? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by anon+Dec 5 2010, 02:26 PM~19245442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: Is that right!? :roflmao: you mean like the way you used to "own" Zenith!? Using the name without a real license of ownership!? Yeah! sure you do JD :roflmao: 

Is that why your NOW using the "Golden State" name!? Or, wait...is that just your new, new name of your new, NEW business lol...Wow, you sure "own" a whole lotta names, yet can't seem to find the money to fight the lawsuit for your most favorite name of all! lol 

Your such a degenerate lying piece of shit fraud it's ridiculous!!! What you outta do is just change that _Hustle Harder_ name into _Hustle my customers Harder_ its alot more fitting!




> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 5 2010, 04:50 PM~19246467
> *
> FUNNY PART ABOUT ALL THE SHIT IS I DONT HIDE BEHIND ANYONE OR HAVE ANYONE FIGHT MY BATTLES AND HAVENT GONE ANYWHERE BEEN HERE SINCE 2003 ON LIL
> *


Yup, your right about that to JD! :uh: You only use your bitch ass mod friends to delete certain topics/replies & ban certain members! 

Hey, btw whatever happened to that guys topic in the feedback section...you know, the one where the guy purchased a set of triple "gold" "_Zeniths_" & ended up receiving some triple BRASS plated china wheels with some silicone attached "_zenith of california_" beauty rings! Yup, it was a real marvel to behold. A real gem straight outta the JD factory of quality first garbage that is/WAS the FAKE Zenith of whatever the fuck!

Anyhow, whatever happened to that topic JD? Mods? Anybody? I mean it had some real close-up pics too....highlighting ever last piece of shit detail, I mean you could see the fuckin silicone dripping off that shitty chrome! Damn! I just can't seem to find it anywhere now? Hmmm....wonder what could of happened to it???  












(Note for all the JD dick riders: I guess now that no one can find it, I must be lying about that too, huh!?)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

[ :wow:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> Posted on: Dec 5, 2010!
> Difference is I'm not hiding behind fake names I'm still here and the shop address is still the same. Come in down. Stop hiding
> 
> As for the topic in the feedback. Were taking real good care of dude for my mistake. Isn't that what people want so we've gone far to make good on it including changing his wheels from 14's to 13's
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> > Posted on: Dec 5, 2010!
> > Difference is I'm not hiding behind fake names I'm still here and the shop address is still the same. Come in down. Stop hiding
> >
> > As for the topic in the feedback. Were taking real good care of dude for my mistake. Isn't that what people want so we've gone far to make good on it including changing his wheels from 14's to 13's
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

highly disapointed in the quality of these wheels, i got some thru j.d about two years ago.. but never rode on them.. they never even saw water ... this is a issue about rusting.... yes rusting...i had a set made and never even rode on them, i sold them recently and gave them their first bath because they just been sittin collectin dust at my shop ..guess what i seen the next day? i saw ugly orange rust forming around all the holes where the nipples meet the rim and where the hub meets the spoke.. imma go with dayton next time... i mean id understand if i paid way less for them.... but damn?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

DEAD PRE$IDENT$ said:


> highly disapointed in the quality of these wheels, i got some thru j.d about two years ago.. but never rode on them.. they never even saw water ... this is a issue about rusting.... yes rusting...i had a set made and never even rode on them, i sold them recently and gave them their first bath because they just been sittin collectin dust at my shop ..guess what i seen the next day? i saw ugly orange rust forming around all the holes where the nipples meet the rim and where the hub meets the spoke.. imma go with dayton next time... i mean id understand if i paid way less for them.... but damn?


:shocked:MORE OF THEM DEEP DARK SECRET'S COMING OUT FROM UNDER JD's BELT....lol


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

Yea so what if j.d. passed off a few Chinese Z's ! Stop hating


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh snap :S


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

mrcadillac said:


> Yea so what if j.d. passed off a few Chinese Z's ! Stop hating


STOP ALL THE HATERIZEM....lol
oh yea & fuck china's


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:LET'S END THA DRAMA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> DIDN'T SEE A THREAD ON THIS...
> There are so many story's of this, is it True?? Anyone ever have a problem wit WWK's spoke's Leaking, or jus tha so called Z's from ZENITH of LA ???


I GOT 2 SETS FROM WWK. CROSS LACE AND STRAIGHT LACE 72'S NO PROBLEMS AT ALL! AND IF THERE WAS A PROBLEM IM SURE WWK WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM MAKING THE SITUATION RIGHT!!!! REAL ZENITH WHEELS ARE MADE IN CAMPBELL!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

1SJESR said:


> I GOT 2 SETS FROM WWK. CROSS LACE AND STRAIGHT LACE 72'S NO PROBLEMS AT ALL! AND IF THERE WAS A PROBLEM IM SURE WWK WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM MAKING THE SITUATION RIGHT!!!! REAL ZENITH WHEELS ARE MADE IN CAMPBELL!


X2.. Yas they are


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

mrcadillac said:


> Yea so what if j.d. passed off a few Chinese Z's ! Stop hating



yeah forget about the fact you spent 2gs on some chinas right....lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

1SJESR said:


> I GOT 2 SETS FROM WWK. CROSS LACE AND STRAIGHT LACE 72'S NO PROBLEMS AT ALL! AND IF THERE WAS A PROBLEM IM SURE WWK WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM MAKING THE SITUATION RIGHT!!!! REAL ZENITH WHEELS ARE MADE IN CAMPBELL!


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> > Posted on: Dec 5, 2010!
> > Difference is I'm not hiding behind fake names I'm still here and the shop address is still the same. Come in down. Stop hiding
> >
> > As for the topic in the feedback. Were taking real good care of dude for my mistake. Isn't that what people want so we've gone far to make good on it including changing his wheels from 14's to 13's
> ...


----------

